# ABB vfd issue



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

i haven't really worked on vfds much but running into an issue on one of our drives. It's. a ABB model# ach401601132, in drive it goes into fault 1 and fault 27 but works fine in bypass mode, i have cleaned it made sure the fan is working. Voltage and current is good on bypass mode. This is for two 3 hrp motors at 480v 3 phase for s cooling tower. programmed at 20Hz.


----------



## MoscaWD (Apr 22, 2015)

I am not familiar with just fault code 1 or 27, the ACH manual I have does not show these codes either. The fact that it works in bypass with the voltage being equal just means it it is likely only the drive that is having an error. Usually there is another code or letter combination that comes up, or it may even say "undercurrent" or "control loss" to go along with the fault code. 

If you give me a bit more info on the fault codes(is it running for a bit or is it showing the codes right away ect) I might be able to run it past our ABB tech out this way.

At least with the cooling tower running full speed you won't have to worry about the building overheating with it being down


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

MoscaWD said:


> I am not familiar with just fault code 1 or 27, the ACH manual I have does not show these codes either. The fact that it works in bypass with the voltage being equal just means it it is likely only the drive that is having an error. Usually there is another code or letter combination that comes up, or it may even say "undercurrent" or "control loss" to go along with the fault code. If you give me a bit more info on the fault codes(is it running for a bit or is it showing the codes right away ect) I might be able to run it past our ABB tech out this way. At least with the cooling tower running full speed you won't have to worry about the building overheating with it being down


 fault 1 means overcurrent fault and fault 27 is hardware error


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Duplicate: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f28/abb-drive-issue-121002/


----------

